# 24 hour libraries



## IOWACORE (Apr 21, 2012)

i totally love libraries, not only for their endless books, their internet, and their bathrooms, but most of all for their discreet corners (and sleeping in them). in my travels i havent run into any libraries that are open 24 hours a day, but im sure they are out there. anyone found one? im sure some universities might do the 24hour thing. i think it would be great to compile a list of libraries around the states that are open all day and night. tell me what you think or post about any you have found.


----------



## Lord Twatwaffle (Apr 29, 2012)

Libraries suck. We went to one and my dog was like, "Where are the scratch n sniff books?" and they were like, "Get Benjd, you can't say that." Fuck their moms with a corndog.

Pic related: it's the librarian.


----------



## IOWACORE (May 1, 2012)

god dammit!


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 1, 2012)

i used to sleep overnight in the university library of seattle in the u-district. every night the security guards would come by and check everyone's i.d.'s. you could stay past a certain hour if you were a student with a student i.d. so i would just go hide in a bathroom stall for 15 minutes till they finished their rounds. they had really comfortable padded little couch chairs. i would sleep all niight (with a book or two and a notepad out to look like i was studying), lol and never got hassled.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Apr 30, 2016)

Slab City Library, headquarters for STP gathering. Open 24/7, no library cards, no late fees, no due dates.


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 1, 2016)

spent a great deal inside the UW library. both law and suzzalo. the best is the study hall.. books wall to wall to wall and a 50 ft ceiling. I knew people slept there I just never cared to try. don't shit where you sleep.. and don't sleep where you read.. kinda how I feel about that.


----------

